# Garlic and Vape taste



## Dietz (14/6/17)

I have recently made a few new batches of juice using a a new brand of concentrates (RF), the 1st day the flavor was not too good, the 2nd day it was geat! and then the 3rd day it was really bad, it tasted like a mix of Garlic and Vapors tongue. 

I didnt give it much thought until I tried a second juice with the same result. Then started thinking about it and remembered I ate food with lots of Garlic the previous day.

the point of this is to ask if any one else has noticed that some juices (Guava, berries and Blueberry raz is so far what ive found) does not taste good after you ate garlic.
Its not the same for all my juice, some juice like a Mango Peach I mixed does not have this Garlic taste.

I found this weird and wanted to hear if there is any one else who also noticed this?


----------



## craigb (14/6/17)

After I vape dragonfruit, everything tastes dragonfruity... Could be related?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (14/6/17)

craigb said:


> After I vape dragonfruit, everything tastes dragonfruity... Could be related?


**
Touché sir. Touché... but no non related

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl (14/6/17)

Dietz said:


> **
> Touché sir. Touché... but no non related


Lol, well it's kinda related. Strong flavours can remain in the system/body/mouth (especially garlic). Hell, you can even sweat out garlic for a day or two after eating it. I'm not surprised it's messing with your taste perception after eating it


----------



## boxerulez (14/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Lol, well it's kinda related. Strong flavours can remain in the system/body/mouth (especially garlic). Hell, you can even sweat out garlic for a day or two after eating it. I'm not surprised it's messing with your taste perception after eating it


I was once sweating out Red Heart for 2 weeks after a bender...

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## OPium46 (14/6/17)

I've had this with coriander. 

I personally can't stand the taste of the stuff and I unknowingly ate a dish that contained it. Couldn't vape for a while after that because all I tasted on the exhale was f****** coriander. 

It eventually went away.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/6/17)

Dietz said:


> I have recently made a few new batches of juice using a a new brand of concentrates (RF), the 1st day the flavor was not too good, the 2nd day it was geat! and then the 3rd day it was really bad, it tasted like a mix of Garlic and Vapors tongue.
> 
> I didnt give it much thought until I tried a second juice with the same result. Then started thinking about it and remembered I ate food with lots of Garlic the previous day.
> 
> ...



I know exactly what you are talking about. I have exactly the same reaction from raw onion - see my post here a couple of months ago.

I have found no "cure" except for not eating raw onion...

Mine lasts a couple of hours... I feel your pain!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Scott (14/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Lol, well it's kinda related. Strong flavours can remain in the system/body/mouth (especially garlic). Hell, you can even sweat out garlic for a day or two after eating it. I'm not surprised it's messing with your taste perception after eating it


Absolutely true. I am persona non grata in my house after eating garlic! I have experienced the same effect of unpleasant taste after eating garlic and in particular with my fruity blends. Now garlic and curry flavoured meals are few and far between. (sadly)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tashy (16/6/17)

Yip I get the same thing with garlic, and I love garlic  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (16/6/17)

Dietz said:


> I have recently made a few new batches of juice using a a new brand of concentrates (RF), the 1st day the flavor was not too good, the 2nd day it was geat! and then the 3rd day it was really bad, it tasted like a mix of Garlic and Vapors tongue.
> 
> I didnt give it much thought until I tried a second juice with the same result. Then started thinking about it and remembered I ate food with lots of Garlic the previous day.
> 
> ...


I will take a stab by suggesting perhaps the garlic taste is on your tank and tip.maybe a bath in hot water for your disassembled tank could help.


----------



## Dietz (19/6/17)

kev mac said:


> I will take a stab by suggesting perhaps the garlic taste is on your tank and tip.maybe a bath in hot water for your disassembled tank could help.


Nope, its definitely the Garlic I eat


----------



## aktorsyl (19/6/17)

Dietz said:


> Nope, its definitely the Garlic I eat


I think what he's saying is that the garlic transfers to the tip/tank from your mouth when you vape after eating.


----------



## Dietz (19/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I think what he's saying is that the garlic transfers to the tip/tank from your mouth when you vape after eating.


Yes I understand, but its the garlic in my mouth or breath that alters the my taste when vaping after I ate garlic, the device is all non galicky  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (19/6/17)

As the old saying goes, there's no such thing as a little garlic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (20/6/17)

Dietz said:


> Nope, its definitely the Garlic I eat


I guess i'm lucky that I don't like garlic though it is supposed to be very healthy.


----------

